# NGD with a question: Ibanez AS93



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry if this should've been in 6 string guitars  

So today I received a very nice Ibanez AS93 after a disastrous encounter with an Epiphone ES355. It plays very nice and I really love the tone.

Now for the pictures, more pictures to come when I have time, stay tuned for the question:












I replaced the strings on this guitar, and I immediately noticed the string tension felt way tighter than on my Dean V, while I have the same brand and gauge on both and they both have the same scalelength. Is it a common thing for semi-hollows or Ibanez semi-hollows to have a higher perceived tension?


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh man! That's a beauty! Congrats!! 

What happened with the ES335? Did you post something about that here?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 27, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Oh man! That's a beauty! Congrats!!
> 
> What happened with the ES335? Did you post something about that here?



Thanks, I like it a lot!

I didn't post about it. But I received it and the fretwork was horrible, the f-holes were rough and the finish had a lot of flaws. But this guitar is obviously way better, thought it still has a bit of scratchy frets, but that'll wear down in time I guess.


----------



## ihunda (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd say head stock angle and tune o matic can increase perceived tension


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 27, 2013)

ihunda said:


> I'd say head stock angle and tune o matic can increase perceived tension



It does have a very steep angle between bridge and tailpiece. 

Guess I'm downtuning then


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 28, 2013)

Tuned it to drop C today, and now it purs like a PMS'ing tiger! I love it!

I'm probably going to mod it with locking tuners, Seymour Duncan SH-5/SH-2 and an Earvana compensating nut (because the G string intonates horribly from open to first fret).


----------



## Rojne (Sep 6, 2013)

HNGD man! Probably the nicest looking cheap ES-335'esque instrument out there!

How is the neck on it? If you could compare it to something..
Im interested in getting one myself (or even the AS153) and neck-profile on guitars are deal-breakers for me, I want something a bit fatter!
And where is it made?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 6, 2013)

Rojne said:


> HNGD man! Probably the nicest looking cheap ES-335'esque instrument out there!
> 
> How is the neck on it? If you could compare it to something..
> Im interested in getting one myself (or even the AS153) and neck-profile on guitars are deal-breakers for me, I want something a bit fatter!
> And where is it made?



Thanks, this baby is awesome!

The neck is obviously fatter than your standard superstrat. I'd say it's a flatter Gibson 60's Slimtaper. I don't know where it's made, but I believe it's in Korea or China. For most people a deal-breaker, but the quality on this baby is up there with the rest.


----------



## JohnBorn (Sep 11, 2013)

congrats  .. i have mine for 4 month now. I take off the pickguard and it looks much more pretty now


----------



## projectjetfire (Sep 11, 2013)

I do wonder sometimes if the way you wrap the string around the tuning peg increases the string tension. I used to do it the "locking way" but I will hopefully end up so it looks like this:






(image taken from here)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 11, 2013)

projectjetfire said:


> I do wonder sometimes if the way you wrap the string around the tuning peg increases the string tension. I used to do it the "locking way" but I will hopefully end up so it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably if you wind the string a lot of times around the post, it'll give a slight change in tension since it'll have more string to stretch. But probably not in the way a string is wrapped around the post.


----------



## Zhysick (Sep 11, 2013)

I have an AS103 which is the bigger sister of yours and the string tension is pretty high. I don't have the bridge too high so I think must be something "normal" with this Ibanez model.

All AS are made in Chine for what I know.

Incredible guitars with a fantastic sound! The Super58 sounds great! For Jazz, Blues and Country have an incredible texture, but for distorted sounds the bridge pup can sound a little bit weak and thin...

HNGD! That's a fantastic guitar!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 21, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Oct 18, 2013)

I went with SD SH-6 and SH-1 combination, and I couldn't ever have been happier with the sound. It varies from angry as fvck to mellow as marsh. Here's a clip of my horrible playing.


----------



## NickS (Oct 18, 2013)

Look's sweet

I've always wanted a hollow/semi-hollow body. That does not help my GAS!!!


----------

